# Tornado na Alemanha (12-05-2011)



## fablept (13 Mai 2011 às 01:40)

Mais fotos do tornado que atingiu a região Apolda
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...t-ueber-Doerfer-nahe-Apolda-hinweg-1528909791


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2011 às 12:05)

Estamos a entrar na época deles na Europa central.

Bom registo


----------



## Lightning (14 Mai 2011 às 20:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estamos a entrar na época deles na Europa central.



Exacto, se bem me lembro, o ano passado existiram bastantes situações (não me lembro em que Países) até com algumas super-células, downbursts e outros fenómenos associados.


----------

